
A curated list of talks about React Native - mightyCrow
https://github.com/mightyCrow/awesome-react-native-talks
======
shahzeb
Thanks for this.

Instead of years, the type of content might be a better method of
organization. But then again, there aren't many videos so maybe years are the
best order.

~~~
mightyCrow
Cool suggestion! Maybe when the list has grown a bit I'll restructure it :)

------
mamcx
A bit off-topic: Is possible to use React-Native without the whole npm non-
sense? Like with normal javascript you get the scripts at that is all?

~~~
mightyCrow
Not that I know of. You can check out this repo: [https://github.com/npm/how-
to-npm](https://github.com/npm/how-to-npm)

Should help you get use to using npm.

~~~
mamcx
Use npm is easy, is the huge dependencies that it install and the headache of
manage that that I wish to avoid. I'm npm/bower/etc free in my web
development, so is possible the same with native?

~~~
mightyCrow
Not that I know of =/

